# Game 1 Groaner in LA



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

It is hard to be a Spurs fan. Doug Collins announced a very good game tonight, pointing out what Spurs fans have lived (and died) with forever! We are an incredible Jekyll-and-Hyde team. We build up a 20 point and almost immediately go cold and turn the ball over. Once our lead reached twenty, we shot about 25% from the floor for the rest of the game. Manu has been particularly Jekyll-and-Hyde this post season. The Lakers had two big runs in the second half, and we could not find any way to stop their momentum. Tough loss.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

very tough loss. something definitely is up with manu, he has been playing really bad lately, he really did a lot of stupid things today. im gonna say if we dont win game 2, we wont win the series. i hope the spurs come out prepared, but these 1 day breaks arent going to help us


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

ughh... horrible loss. i expected a game 1 loss, but not like that. ohh well hopefully this loss will make them want to play that much harder on friday especially manu and parker or at least hit open 3's


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

I sympathise with you and I think the spurs will not recover from this they are the world champions they should not blow a 20 point lead in the 3rd period


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

How awesome would that have been? To open up the series blowing out the Lakers on their own court... sigh... We'll just have to come back and win one Friday.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

WHEN ONE FRIDAY!

im sorry i just couldnt let it go :biggrin:

yea hopefully well win on friday. its going to be a harder game, i just hope the spurs come better prepared, especially after the half =/


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Capital letters and proper punctuation would have made your post funnier.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

how rude

im really getting worried about this next game.............


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

ezealen said:


> How awesome would that have been? To open up the series blowing out the Lakers on their own court... sigh... We'll just have to come back and win one Friday.


you don't _have to_ win one friday.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

But we _will_ win one friday.... er.... today


----------

